# Handgun Javelina Hunting



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

I put in for a javelina rifle tag a couple of weeks ago. It got me to thinking. What handgun would I use to hunt javelina? I am thinking a .357 magnum maybe. I used to own a S&W model 27. It was a sweet shooting gun.

What do you use to hunt javelina? If you don't chase javelina, based on your smaller big game experience, what handgun and caliber would you use? Thanks!


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Javelina Hunting is on my "To Do List", but I haven't been able to cross it off yet. Of course it's only been on the list for about 30 years, and I'm trying to get the really old items on the list taken care of first.

IMO anything 357 and larger is ok, but I prefer larger, especially at longer distances - like greater than 50 yards. I have purchased my HHH (hog hunting handgun) but I haven't drew blood with it yet - unless you count mine. Damn that S&W 460 is a handful!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If it's big enough to handle a man it's big enough for Mr. or Mrs. Javelina.

We are not talking Russian Boar. We are talking about a 40 to 60 pound critter. Half the size of my puppy dog.

I would not hesitate to use a .22 Magnum if legal. I believe Arizona say's any centerfire pistol is OK.

If you have a .38, 9MM, .40, 45 etc. and can shoot accurately you are good to go.
If you know how to sneak you can with fair ease get within 50 yards or closer. It all depends on your individual skills. Same as with shooting accurately.

I would not rush out and purchase a pistol 2 weeks before season and expect to do much good unless you are already highly skilled with pistols. Get one well ahead of time and practice at distances of 50 to 75 yards at least. Use of a scope would be cheating.

Bow hunters clean up on them every year.

Have fun and get a strong BBQ sauce as they taste yucky IMHO which is why I don't hunt them anymore.

tumbleweed


----------



## Semi-jacketed (May 1, 2008)

I hunt wild boar here in Louisiana, but those are the big ones in the swamps. For javelina I'd probably just use that as an opportunity to practice my defense side-arm rather than my hunting revolver being that they are small. .45 acp +P out of a Commander.


----------



## AZ 9mm/45 (Jan 10, 2010)

I am going to use my 1911 springer 45 in Feb. for javalina. Have always hunted them with my longbow or recurve so I thought I would give my new springer a try. Never got one with a hand gun so this should be a real change. Season comes in on the 5th of Feb. This is one ugly critter but a friend makes a good sausage with pork and javi so I will hunt these little ugly's.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have used my bow a bunch....and shot one at 4 yards with my XD.40. He ran 2 steps and dropped. The other javelina came out and started chewing on him, lol. We are only allowed two per year.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

In the mid 1970's i had great success hunting mini-pigs in the south texas brush country, with my colt 1911 .45 acp or .357 colt python---either will work just fine with well placed shots within your personal yardage limitations. For anything bigger, go with a .44 mag or larger, whatever you can competently handle.


----------

